# First knife build



## dawgwatch (Dec 6, 2016)

Thought I would give it a try. I still have a little work to do on the handle....I think it has turned out decent for the first one..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2016)

Nice looking build. I think you've got a winner there.


----------



## sea trout (Dec 6, 2016)

AWESOME!
I love that style of knife, love how the area to hold your thumb is right there


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 7, 2016)

Your first is way prettier than my first. Hope you enjoy it.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 7, 2016)

Have to make the first one to get started, just how it is.
What are the particulars (specs), besides the handle being walnut?

What part of S GA you live in. Lot of very fine makers down that end of the state you can visit and get pointers from.


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 7, 2016)

Blade is a piece of diamond tip concrete saw blade. Overall knife is 8" and the blade being 4". I used  3/16 pins and epoxied the handles. Other than that bench grinding, belt sanding, hand sanding, and a lot of buffing...and I'm from the great little town of Alma,Ga.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 7, 2016)

Come on over to Leesburg anytime...Im usually in my shop working on orders. If I can help, I'll be glad to. We can also swap lies about about elk hunting.


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 7, 2016)

sounds good...Elk hunting with my father is by far the greatest thing we have ever done together from a hunting standpoint...When a person goes and hears an elk bugle for the first time they are hooked for life...


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 8, 2016)

See....Itolya! Makers everywhere (just most of us don't stand at the end of the drive with a sign on our neck saying "I make knives"). 

ps - be aware that all diamond edge masonary blade cores are not equal. Cut a blank heat treat and test each core you get. Some are better suited for other things.


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 8, 2016)

yes sir... thanks for the tip..


----------



## T-N-T (Dec 8, 2016)

Great knife V!  
I got to fondle this knife tonight at a family gathering.  It's going to be a real winner under the Christmas tree in a couple of weeks.


----------



## godogs57 (Dec 10, 2016)

dawgwatch said:


> sounds good...Elk hunting with my father is by far the greatest thing we have ever done together from a hunting standpoint...When a person goes and hears an elk bugle for the first time they are hooked for life...


Agreed...lot of people will hunt their entire life and never hear a bugle up close and personal (don't even think a bugle on tv sounds even remotely like it does in real life!). I pity those folks. I tell everyone that elk hunting during the rut is the closest thing I know to "cocaine"....one hit and you're hooked for life. Those that have been out there know what I mean. 

If I can help you in any way with knife making , gimme a shout out.


----------



## Anvil Head (Dec 10, 2016)

Sort of like listening to a bear breathing in the laruel tangle next to you.

(not the same sound, but definitely the same hackle raiser)


----------



## dawgwatch (Dec 11, 2016)

Your right a bugle on tv does not come close to doing justice to hearing in person. I was in the Gila National Forrest in New Mexico on my hunt and would go every year without hesitation if I could afford it.


----------

